# MOW trains



## thefarmboy04 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello im just getting into this awsome hobby but i love seeing the maitnance of way trains couse if you think of it they keep the other trains rolling. Well back to my point I want to see pics of mow equipment could yall let me see some mow train pics


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's some of mine...some past, some present, some bought, some built...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Oooh... MOW's are my favorites. 

Here's just a *few* of them...


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumbsup: they are nice trains.


----------



## offtherails (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello, Shay is the MOW that is maroon and black that looks like one big plow and has the steam loco behind it. Is it made of wood,and how would I get my hand's on one?


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Shay and choo choo...that is some nice MOW equip.! Some of that MOW stuff is pretty neat!

Chad


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

offtherails said:


> Hello, Shay is the MOW that is maroon and black that looks like one big plow and has the steam loco behind it. Is it made of wood,and how would I get my hand's on one?


Yes, it is all wood, an Ambroid kit from the 50s and 60s, got it at a swap meet, it was thrown in as a freebie with a pile of other stuff I bought....I suspect if you could get a hold of Professor Emmett Brown and a DeLorean, you might just have a chance at getting one....:thumbsup:


----------



## offtherails (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow this is cool I have the second to the last passenger car on this catalog page and yes it is made of wood. O.P. Passenger coach, What's so crazy is it was a freebie, how ironic is that! No joke!


----------



## offtherails (Jun 27, 2011)

Whoop's I should have looked before I spoke.It's the combination coach, not the O.P. Passenger. If it were not for this catalog page I would have never known who made it. Thank's shay. .


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You guys have to look at Zeke's custom MOW weed mower ... way cool ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7038










TJ


----------

